# Flightliner or Spaceliner?



## Loi Cao (Sep 25, 2011)

from what i have seen it looks like a 64 flightliner from sears since its serial starts with a 502, but im no expert by any means so i'd like some help from a more definitive source


----------



## partsguy (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome! You are correct about it being a Sears. More specifically, a Murray-built Sears. So parts can be picked off Murray, Sears, or Western Flyer brand bikes. Now this is actually a Spaceliner. The hub on the chain ring gave it away. That was an exclusive piece for this model. It is nice to have the rack, but you are missing the light (or reflectors, whichever option it had). Both are hard to find. The rocket reflectors go for about $25 a piece, the light, about $40 just for the assembly. The lens itself (if you can find it!) would be about $70 easy and $50 for a reproduction. The bike could have one of two tank styles, either the older, more common style tank, or the "7 style" tank. The tanks would both have a horn, light, and a chrome dash board for the controls. The tanks for the womens frame bikes seem to be much marder find, I always end up with a men's tank.

I have a 1966 ladies frame, and only because it was an old family bike am I restoring it. But parts, time, and cash are holding me back.

In my opinon, these bikes are one of the coolest out there and are sign of the Space Race America was in at the time. Huffy also had their version, it was called the "Silver Jet" and they appear to be a bit harder to find than these. Even more rare is the Monark Silver King, it is basically a rebadged Silver Jet, but has different colors and a few exclusive items like badges, etc.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh, I just noticed you have the springer! Nice option! Those go for about $50 alone.


----------



## Loi Cao (Sep 26, 2011)

thanks for the help on identification, i picked this up from an older gentlemen after he helped me and a friend with his car.  he had it loaded up on a trailer ready to take it to the flea market the next day, it looked like it was in great condition and he gave it to me for a steal.  now i have to think about what to do with it...


----------



## partsguy (Sep 26, 2011)

I would love to see every Classic get restored or kept on the road. Sadly, sometimes it is cheaper to get one with less work. This is one of those bikes. Like I said, the only reason I'm restoring a 1966 ladies frame version is for sentimental reasons. Even there I'm losing interest, I am coming to realize I may never find a complete and intact tank. So here I would have a restored bike but it would be missing the key part.

You would need to get the rack stripped and repainted, the seat needs replaced, a tank needs to be found, and I'm certain all the bearings will need to be repacked (it has probably been at least 45+ years). I can't tell how good or bad the chrome is. If you don't care about prices or what it would be worth, then go for it. But I will tell you this, you can easily spend far more money doing a correct resto on this than it is worth. If you want a rider, I would just clean it up, repack the bearings and go over the mechanics real good and ride it. Perhaps a rat rod? If you are looking to make a profit, the best route would be the parts bin. Like I said, that springer fork brings $50 all day.


----------



## vincev (Sep 30, 2011)

sadly the tank will be almost impossible to find.It will cost more than the bike is probably worth .I have some Spaceliners.One was given to me about 4 years ago that has the tank but needs the lights and inside.cannot find.Good luck.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 1, 2011)

vincev said:


> sadly the tank will be almost impossible to find.It will cost more than the bike is probably worth .I have some Spaceliners.One was given to me about 4 years ago that has the tank but needs the lights and inside.cannot find.Good luck.




Amen! Alot of guys complain about not being able to find men's frame tanks. they obviously have NOT restored a Spaceliner before, it is the EXACT OPPOSITE!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Oct 15, 2011)

*It's A  DELUXE SPACELINER..Check out my Restored one.*

A few months ago I finished the resto on my Spaceliner. It is all original, so the pictures will be an accurate guide for you. 
 I had this bike for 18 years and just restored it this year. Many hours or cleaning the chrome & wheels, I polished every spoke , nipple & bolt I restored it better than original but again with all the original parts. The seat is also the correct one. All of the girls Spaceliners came in Teal color with white seats, all of the boys Spaceliners came in Red with black seats.. I repainted it with lacquer. The original Sears Allstate tires are still on it.
It is a 1964 Sears Deluxe Spaceliner. The Deluxe came with the "Rat trap" springer & the all chrome frame. The standard Spaceliners had a painted frame and no springer.
When these bikes were made, the chrome was dipped in clear lacquer, so if you scrape the old clear off, you should find some nice chrome. I hope this info & pix helps.
 Good luck!..........Wayne


----------

